# Want to Build A New Intel or AMD Computer? Here are 6 suggested models with Spec



## linderman

These are complete systems specs listed to give our membership an idea of very good performance with a decent "bang for the buck ratio" All of these systems will game with authority and deliver *very* stable operation.

Just about anything you cut from these system will reduce performance in a very noticible way.

Please dont hesitate to start your own thread for more discussion on this topic.


*** *for other motherboard choices; with Intel chipsets, you **can substitute the Asus P5Q-E or P5Q-Deluxe *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*$800.00 System*


*Case:* Coolermaster Centurion *$49.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068

*Motherboard:* Gigabyte EP45-UD3L * $93.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372

*Processor:* Intel E8400 *$164.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037

*Ram:* G.Skill PI Black 4gb (2x2gb) DDR2 800 *$49.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231209

*CPU Cooler:* Zalman 9700 LED *$34.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019

*Power Supply:* Corsair 650TX *$94.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce 9800 GTX+ *$134.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130339

*Hard Drive:* Western Digtial Caviar 640gb *$69.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136218

*DVD Burner:* ASUS Black *$28.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135186

*Operating System:* Vista Home Premium 64 *$99.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488

*Total Price (w/o rebates) $822.90*
*prices valid as of 4/15/09


*$800.00 AMD System Build Substitute these 3 components:*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128387 GA-MA790X-UD4P	$109.99 Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103773 Athlon 64 X2 6000+ $99.99 CPU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212&Tpk=BL2KIT25664AA80A Crucial DDR2 800	$46.99 Memory
*Swap out parts value: $256.97* 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*$1200.00 System*


*Case:* Coolermaster 690 *$59.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137

*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P *$134.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128358

*Processor:* Intel E8500 Wolfdale *$189.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036

*Ram:* Corsair 4gb (2x2gb) ddr2 1066 *$73.00*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145214

*CPU Cooler:* Zalman 9700 *$49.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020

*Power Supply:* Corsair 850TX *$149.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009&Tpk=850tx

*Video Card:* Sapphire HD4870 1 gb *$189.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102801

*Hard Drive:* Seagate 640gb *$69.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148335

*DVD Burner:* Asus Black *$28.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135186
*
Operating System:* Vista Home Premium 64 *$99.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488

*Total (w/o rebates) $1101.90*
*prices valid as of 4/14/09


*$1200.00 AMD System Build Substitute these 3 components:*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128387 GA-MA790X-UD4P	$109.99 Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103649 Phenom II X3 720	$134.99 Processorhttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212&Tpk=BL2KIT25664AA80A Crucial DDR2 800$46.99 Memory 

*Total Parts exchange value: $291.97*




-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*$1800.00 System*


*Case:* Coolermaster HAF *$139.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160

*Motherboard:* GIGABYTE GA-EP45-DQ6 *$189.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128343

*Processor:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 *$324.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115130

*Ram:* Corsair Dominator 4gb ddr2 1066 *$90.00*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197

*CPU Cooler:* Zalman 9700 *$49.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020

*Power Supply:* Corsair 1000w *$259.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007

*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 285 SC *$344.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130446

*Hard Drive:* Western Digital Raptor 74gb *$79.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136033

*Hard Drive:* Seagate 640gb *$69.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148335

*DVD Burner:* Asus *$28.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135186

*Operating System:* Vista Home Premium 64 *$99.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488

*Sound Card:* Creative X-Fi Xtremegamer 7.1 *$94.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102006

*Total (w/o rebates) $1773.89*

*prices valid as of 4/14/09


*$1800.00 AMD System Build Substitute these 3 components:*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128387&Tpk=GA-MA790X-UD4P Motherboard $109.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103471 AMD Phenom II x 4 Deneb 940 $214.99 CPU 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212&Tpk=BL2KIT25664AA80A 2 x 2 Gig Crucial DDR2-800 $46.99 Memory

-------------------------------------------------

This is just a basic recommendation for a system. Components can be swapped if you have a preference. Components are linked to www.newegg.com for reference only, check other sites for competitive prices before you order. 

*** Many gamers prefer Vista 32bit; our inclusion of Vista 64 is more of a reminder to buy an operating system license vs a preference of 64bit OS.

www.techsupportforum.com is not affiliated with newegg.com


I would like to aknowledge the assistance received from our H/W manager; _Dai_ and Asst. Manager _Tumbleweed36 _
as well as TSF Member _Chowder Pants _for his help with the link gathering and the contributions of _Wrench97 _


----------



## linderman

For those who wish the most recent release of Intel Cpu spec: 


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128374 GA-EX58-UD4P	$259.99	$20.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202 i7 920	$279.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009&Tpk=850tx 850TX	$134.49	$20.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231247 DDR3 3x2Gig	$94.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119197 Case	$129.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130480 GTX285	$339.99	$20.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319 640Gig	$74.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129038 DVD	$28.99	
$1,343.42	$60.00

Total	$1,283.42[/QUOTE]


courtsey of *WRENCH*


----------

